# LED Colour Temp - Mixed Reef - Ratio??



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey Guys,

I'm planning on upgrading my LED lighting so I just want some info on the some stuff.

What is the optimal colour temp for the best coral growth? Like what range would be good for decent growth?? Also, is there the need for any other colors other than actinic and white? Benefits of full spectrum???

Main question overall is, would 50/50 actinic and white be sufficient to successfully grow coral in a mixed reef with all types of corals?

Benefits of Full spectrum vs 50/50 actinic??

Thanks in advance,
Vinoy


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

http://www.advancedaquarist.com/2002/2/aafeature

Essentially this article goes to great length (very boring stuff) to ensure the results of their tests are sound.

Their conclusion is that full spectrum and blue (actinic) light will produce the same results. What ever the coral/zoo wants, it will absorb. Red light however did not produce a positive response.


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey man,

Thanks for the link to the article.

Read it, very informative and full of factual information with studies. 

I'd like others input on this as well on top of the article, possibly commenting on the statements made by the article.

Thanks again,
Vinoy


----------



## crab (Jul 7, 2013)

I've been running DIY setup with Cool whites + Natural whites + Royal blues for more than half year then gradually added Reds, Blues, Violets, Turquoises to the original setup. According to my own experience I did not notice any growth/coloration difference at all by adding the extra spectrum of leds. The only difference I can tell is the more "vibrant" look to the tank which solely eye pleasures, I don't think the corals benefit too much from it. Worth to mention I found too much whites would leave me algae problem and "faded" color on corals. If I am to redo my setup I would replace some of the Cool whites with Natural whites and add Warm whites for mildness. Tradition Blues + Whites 3:2 combination works well enough for me.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Im currently running my tank at a 1 natural white to 2 royal blue ratio. Its kind of a 14k look people say thats like MH. But I like it a bit bluer so I have them on seperate drivers which I highly recommend for the coral and for setting what you like best. I find that corals likes and and grows better with a higher intensity of blue. I also have 2 ultra violets to add par rating. If I can change anything on my light that would be to add a ocean coral white cree led to get a blue spectrum lighting, but which the coral is growing and looking pretty good ill leave the light as is.


----------

